# What do you eat alongside stir-fry and chilli?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know they are 2 different meals, but im curious what everyone else has their stir fry or chilli with, like side dishes. For us, we have noodles or rice with a stir fry, and usually mashed potato with chilli. You?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Cornbread with the chili. Stir-fry usually stands alone around here.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Stir-fry is served with rice, chili is served with buttered toast or cornbread.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

stir fry with rice, and chili with cornbread, bread, or plain.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Stir fry is with rice or some type of Asian Noodles or Rice Noodles.

Chili is cornbread.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Stir fry is rice, unless I make it with potatos in it then it stands alone.

Chili is with rice - thats how my Mom always served it. Actually the first time I ordered chili in a restaurant as an adult I was shocked there was no rice









Occasionally chili is served on top of tortilla chips - like Nachos. We do this usually during football season.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

With stir-fry we have rice or noodles. Chili can be stand-alone, with cornbread, or over chips (the chips thing is mainly chili at the in-laws house)


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olien* 
Chili is with rice - thats how my Mom always served it. Actually the first time I ordered chili in a restaurant as an adult I was shocked there was no rice









I'm with you. Chili and stir fry were both served over rice. DH's family always has cornbread and I thought that was odd because we always had rice. Then DH admitted he never liked the cornbread anyway, so we've stuck with the rice. The other thing that chili is good on is a baked potato.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Stirfry gets brown rice here. Chili goes with either cornbread or biscuits and with some sort of cold veggie (either a salad, a vinegar-dressed coleslaw, or just slices of raw veggies).


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Stir-fry goes with rice here too.

Chili is usually served with cornbread and various toppings. Diced raw onion, shredded cheese, sour cream, and sliced avocado are all really good as toppings. Occasionally I'll replace the cornbread with cornmeal pancakes and serve those on top of the chili.

Chili and rice?


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We eat stirfry over rice or noodles.

Chili is a stand-alone, unless it's leftovers. Oh, I do usually serve saltines alongside it. Leftovers get served over whatever is in the house to stretch them. Rice, spaghetti, baked potatoes, chips, salad (like the old Wendy's taco salad). Whatever I can find.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

We serve rice with stir fry, once and a while we'll serve it with some noodles. We jam pack so many veggies into it, there isn't any need for too much else.

Chili is normally served with tortilla chips, sour cream, avocado, onions, cheese, extra hot sauce. To make it stretch for left overs we'll serve with rice, over a salad, corn bread, or even with some quesadillas.

Yum yum...I've been having a craving for some chili. Spring has hit here







, but think I need to make one more pot of chili before Spring is official!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Stir fry is almost always with rice, although sometimes I'll make the Kashi 7 Grain Pilaf.

Chili is at the very least served with tortilla chips crushed in the bottom of the bowl. If I have or get cornbread and butter, I'll serve that. Sometimes I'll serve it over rice, also.

Since stir fry has veggies, it's usually a stand-alone thing. If I'm feeling ambitious (usually not on chili night







), I'll make a salad or cook some veg to go with the chili.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

With stir fry I do either rice or noodles. Chili is pretty much its own meel - I serve it with saltines, cheese, diced onion and hot sauce, but thats pretty much it. Maybe a salad.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Stir fry is with rice.

Chili is served either with rice or with cornbread. Always shredded sharp cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

We like to serve chili in bread bowls, which serve as the side. We have a variety of toppings including scallions, jalapeños, cheese, avocado and sour cream.

Stir-fry is the same as others.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We rarely do a stir-fry, but we have rice with it.

Cornmeal muffins go with chili... (eta) with grated cheese on top.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Nothing different here -

Stir fry with rice or rice noodles
Chili with crusty rolls or bread, and choice of lots of toppings - sour cream, avocado slices or guacamole, lime, diced onion, grated cheese, chopped coriander....

I have to say, it would never occur to me to pair chili and rice together - although now that it's been mentioned, I realize there are dishes like rice and beans or paella or gumbo that aren't too much of a stretch away.


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

We put chili over elbow macaroni to spread it further, and to cut the spiciness down.

I like noodles or rice for stir-fry.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Chili usually stands on its own with cheese and sour cream for the top. But I have been known to serve it with bread (of the corn variety or not), or on top of mashed potatoes.


----------

